# ARE 110 wind turbine?



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone heard of these? The ARE 110 says it's made in the US, is a 2.5 kw turbine, has a 5 year warranty, and is supposedly engineered for rough conditions.

The company is Abundant Renewable Energy:

http://www.abundantre.com/

Any info appreciated! Thanks


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like a new company. I think I would prefer to go with someone that has a proven record and will most likely be around in 5 years. Looks a little high priced when compared to a Whisper 500 (3.2kw).


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

These folks have been around for awhile. They make one of the better machines, much much better quality than the Whisper machines. The ARE is an updated, made in the US version of the old African Windpower machine. The ARE, Bergey, and the Proven are probably the best of the readily available smaller sized new wind generators available in the USA. You pay for what you get, and a machine that will hold up to years of high winds without failure costs a bit more.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I've know the ARE folks for a few years now . . . .
And YES Robert(ARE) builds high quality equipment . . .

And Yes the price tag reflects the quality . . . . . . .

And Yes the Proven is hi quality and pricy . . . .

And yes all to many here abouts will not consider either of these units . . .Because . .they are looking for the K mart price.
Quality be ----ed. . . .gotta have that china-mart price.


rant off.........


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you for the great information. I'm definitely not looking to go cheap on this, and I'm not impressed with what I hear about Whisper. 

I will look closer at the ARE. The distributor in Virginia isn't in business, so if anyone can recommend a good dealer of these systems, please let me know!

I've been talking to the folks who sell Westwind turbines (Detronics, in Canada). That one seems absolutely bulletproof, but costs as much as a Bergey 10kw.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Regarding Made-in-China wind generators: I haven't heard of any of them that actually work. Some of the units from a few years back may have been good copies of American or other quality machines, but the quality of the Chinese stuff has deteriorated so much in the last few years, that they just LOOK like wind generators. They either don't work at all, or they only last weeks or months, if that long.

The Westwind units look good, on the internet, but I haven't seen one in person yet. Hopefully there might be one at the Energy Fair in Wisconsin in June.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, after long consideration of the Bergey XL and the Whisper 500, I've decided to buy... an ARE 110. Spoke with Greg at ARE at length today, he was very knowledgable for a marketing type and said I'm welcome to talk to anyone in the company, from CFO to engineer, when I have questions. I liked everything he had to say about the engineering changes choices they've made and their priorities. There's no Virginia dealer now, but he referred me to a very active wind guy in West Virginia that I also feel very comfortable with.

So now it's a matter of working out the schedule for setting up power with the building schedule (no use running power to the house with no floors). I think by mid 09 we'll have lights, running water, AND floors! That's sitting in high cotton as far as I'm concerned.

Thanks to Jim and Wis-Jim especially for the good pointers.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I have seen the ARE units at the Energy Fair in Wisconsin for a number of years, and I know that some have been installed in western Wisconsin in the last couple of years. They look good, simple and strong, to me. Good luck!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Greg at ARE is a straight shooter.
He's been with Robert P for awhile now.


----------



## JV (May 26, 2003)

I'm no expert, but aren't the ARE turbines pretty noisy?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What is your definition of "noisy" . .?

Do you sit out on the patio sipping your hot toddy when the wind is blowing at 30 mph . .?


----------



## JV (May 26, 2003)

I guess my definition of noisy would be so loud as to be intrusive in your life - in your example, I would say noisy would be if you could hear it in your house. 

As I said, I don't know much about the smaller turbines and am not super familiar with the different brands, but I have been around some smaller turbines that make too much noise for my tastes.


----------

